# Anyone Ever See A Load Binder Like This One?



## alloy (Sep 22, 2015)

Picked this up yesterday.  Got it and 25ft of chain for $30.

I have to move a mill this week and am a little leery of the spring.

Any opinions?


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 23, 2015)

I have quite a few, but none like that. Nice score, chain isn't cheap anymore. Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 23, 2015)

Flat Bed Car Haulers have that type around here. I wouldn't worry about the spring, I never saw a car fall off a hauler yet.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2015)

Take my advise if you use that type of binder either wrap extra chain around the lever when you set it . I've seen them bounce undone . We use only ratchet straps now plus I think the lever ones are not legal for hauling here in the criminal state of NJ . Or the sespool of the nation . Just hook the lever so it can not unlatch unless you do it. Bungee cords work . We know we lost a bobcat on a circle hear once lucky it didn't land on another car. Just be careful and put padding on the machine under the chain. Good luck we re waiting to see it ya know . Some of us live vicariously through others we want to but can't .


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 23, 2015)

I see them everyday in East Texas on chicken trucks.
They dont crush the chicken cages when they bind them down.
I have seen a chicken truck on its side, and none of the cages came off. There were a couple hundred chickens loose, running around in the intersection!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

Yeah chain and binders aren't cheap at all, especially good ones.  The binder is a Lebus.   

I am concerned that as the mill moves around the chain may loosen and let go on me because of the give that the spring allows.  I am considering cutting the spring off and using a double clevis to atach the hook.

I always take a wrap around the binder handle.  A hold over from my old days driving truck.


----------



## ARKnack (Sep 23, 2015)

alloy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yeah chain and binders aren't cheap at all, especially good ones.  The binder is a Lebus.
> 
> ...



I'm not a trucker but I would think the spring system would be a better system as long as the spring is strong enough. The spring would apply a continuous force on your load regardless of it movement. Of course that may not be best for moving a mill, but for automobiles that will bounce on their suspension it would make since.


----------



## tomh (Sep 23, 2015)

The spring keeps tension on the load and chain as it settles and helps prevent  shifting on bumpy roads. 
Don't cut the spring off *but do be careful *when using snap buckers  as I have seen some nasty injuries from them snapping back when the pipe slipped off slapping drivers in the face. I used them in the 70's hauling heavy equipment I didn't and don't like them to this day as I have had some close calls myself.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 23, 2015)

alloy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yeah chain and binders aren't cheap at all, especially good ones.  The binder is a Lebus.
> 
> I am concerned that as the mill moves around the chain may loosen and let go on me because of the give that the spring allows.  I am considering cutting the spring off and using a double clevis to atach the hook.


If the mill moves around the the spring will take up the slack, keeping the chain taut so that it won't let go.   Without the spring a very small movement might suffice to make the chain go slack despite the large amount of tension initially applied because of the very high spring constant of the chain.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 23, 2015)

And then there is the Import chain binders... I've taken to tying down the handles six ways to Sunday. 
They seem to come loose no matter how well secured.
I was at an auction awhile back and six old domestic binders came up. They went for over $200.00

_Dan


----------



## alloy (Sep 23, 2015)

OK I'll give it a try as is.  I don't have a snap bucker anymore. That has been gone since the 80's.    The spring on this thing is massive. The coils are 1/2" diameter.  It weighs about 30lbs with most of that weight being the spring setup.  I don't even want to know what it cost new.  I'd probably fall over backward if I had to buy it new.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 23, 2015)

I had a pair of them with the springs.  They had about 15 ft of attached 1/2" chain.  I had only used them once to move a 30 ton punch press and they were just taking up room so I gave them away to a guy doing some restoration on my barn foundation.  The chain-binder combination must have weighed in at over 50 lbs. a set.  The spring allows you to take up enough slack  to pull the binder over center without distorting the load or trailer.  There is no reason that they should be any less secure than the binders without springs.  In either case, the binder lever should be wired or tied to prevent unintentional release.

Bob


----------



## catskinner (Sep 23, 2015)

Hauled logs and heavy equipment for years. The worst  was with rubber tired equip as it has a tendency to bounce.  That mill shouldn't move at all if tied down on all four corners tight.  Those cheater pipes are bad about slipping off I really like the bars made for binding down and releasing  the same.We want pictures of every thing you
 can get.


----------



## alloy (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll post pics for sure.  Here is my older thread on the Bridgeport I picked up last year.  I just got through using it to do a transmission housing.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/just-picked-up-a-bp.24097/ 

When I get the Kent repaired and home I'll be selling the Bridgeport and use the funds to buy a lathe.

Here is the thread on the Kent I'm picking up Friday.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/just-picked-up-a-kent-4vk.38595/#post-331100


----------



## alloy (Sep 25, 2015)

Well on my way with the mill.  Naturally it's raining here.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 25, 2015)

great job alloy, glad a member got that. I saw it and wished I had the space and mojo, one day!

btw, sunny and not raining here over the mountains  Actually, that applies to everyday bar a couple since April


----------



## Highsider (Sep 29, 2015)

alloy said:


> Well on my way with the mill.  Naturally it's raining here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize that location, Alloy, I'm just a few blocks S. of there on 122nd Ave.  Lots of mill envy here.


----------



## catskinner (Sep 29, 2015)

Nicely done, I too saw that mill and wished I had the cash. That is great that a member got it.


----------



## alloy (Sep 29, 2015)

Well not sure if you should have mill envy or not. The shaft on the motor is pretty much destroyed. I can either have it welded up, try and press it out and make a new one, or buy a new motor for $1000.  Haven't decided which way to go yet.


Funny I posted 2 CL finds on here,  and ended up buying them both.  The mill on Friday and a lathe on. Sunday.

I promise I won't do that again.   Well.... not until I save up some more cash


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 29, 2015)

Those are good binders, like was said they keep a constant tension. I delivered new autos for 20 yrs ,until around 05 our trucks used schedule 80 5/16 chain that wrapped around a pipe with quick release ratchets on the end.around 05 Audi and vw  started building autos with out frame reinforcements so we used steps that simply went over the top of the tire running the same direction as the tread. It worked alright,a lot of bounce.
Thanks ron


----------



## bob308 (Sep 29, 2015)

when moving mills like that turn the head upside down. gets the weight down lower.


----------

